Ask HN: What software crashed because of year transition? - sudmishra
======
emodendroket
A video rental place started saying people owed huge late fees.
[http://www.deseretnews.com/article/807541/Y2K-bug-tags-
video...](http://www.deseretnews.com/article/807541/Y2K-bug-tags-video---
with-100-year-late-fee.html?pg=all)

------
swenn
There's a problem called 'Year 2038 problem'. It's going to be an interesting
year... It has also been discussed on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5644292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5644292)

------
paulrpotts
There was an interesting Y2.01K bug on the Apple Newton (fixed with a
community-supplied patch) [http://newtonpoetry.com/2009/05/28/newton-2010-bug-
fixed-use...](http://newtonpoetry.com/2009/05/28/newton-2010-bug-fixed-users-
rejoice/)

------
chris_butcher
Not confirmed it was because of transition, but the core software that handles
the ambulance service in London went down just after midnight

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38482746](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38482746)

------
MiddleEndian
[https://www.wired.com/2008/12/zune-freeze-
res/](https://www.wired.com/2008/12/zune-freeze-res/)

The Zune software stopped working for a day due to a leap year in 2008.

------
scottydelta
Not exactly because of year transition but because of a leap second issue,
CloudFlare had some DNS outage on 1st Jan, 2017 :
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-and-why-the-leap-second-
affe...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-and-why-the-leap-second-affected-
cloudflare-dns/)

------
eb0la
SGI IRIX unpatched rejected all login attempts after january 1st, 2000

Not a crash per se, but would require to stop the host and go single user to
roll back the date to 1972 if you were unable to patch it (like my SGI indigo
workstation EOLED before y2k)

------
sudmishra
My app crashed because someone in my team wasn't using the year provided to
compare two dates.

